# Fluval U3 (Is it good enough?)



## TommyGardner (May 11, 2010)

Greetings Fish Keepers

Happy new year to you all.
I currently have a Fluval U3 filtrartion system in a 125l aquarium, i was wondering is this good enough or would it be worthwile buying a Fluval U4?
Also if you think it might be beneficial to the tank what would be the procedure of changing over from U3 to the U4.

Thanks

Tommy Gardner


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If your water is clear and your tests are coming back ok then there's no real reason to swap the filter.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Its a brill filter, the only upgrade I would do if i were you would be to an external! About 10x better than internals (even if they are some of the best internals) and a lot easier to maintain and much more stable.


----------



## TommyGardner (May 11, 2010)

Well i have always thought my water was a little cloudy and after seeing my friends tank water was a lot clearer than mine. do you think upgrading will sort it out?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a few fluval u filters there awful worst internals Ive ever owned I'd personably bin it there shocking the fluval mini is better anyways the jbl internal filters are by far the best available there the best I've ever owned by a mile


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

TommyGardner said:


> Well i have always thought my water was a little cloudy and after seeing my friends tank water was a lot clearer than mine. do you think upgrading will sort it out?


Yes there awful get a jbl filter there quality


----------



## TommyGardner (May 11, 2010)

Ok so if I buy a new filter tomorrow, what is the best way to swap the old for the new?


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Spend £60 and get the aquamanta efx200 from maidenhead aquatics. They are awesome filters. Your water will be crystal clear in no time at all.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Whatever filter you get take the sponges in the old filter and place them amongst the sponges in the new filter. You will seed the bacteria to the new filter then.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

markn said:


> Spend £60 and get the aquamanta efx200 from maidenhead aquatics. They are awesome filters. Your water will be crystal clear in no time at all.


The jbl ones 30 odd quid there and quality u can add cartridges to make it bigger I got a fx5 on my big boy and jbl internals on my smaller ones


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> The jbl ones 30 odd quid there and quality u can add cartridges to make it bigger I got a fx5 on my big boy and jbl internals on my smaller ones


The efx 200 is an external and its massive. My water quality is amazing since I got one. It comes with all different grades of sponge, carbon, ceramics and the bacteria holding plastic balls.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

markn said:


> The efx 200 is an external and its massive. My water quality is amazing since I got one. It comes with all different grades of sponge, carbon, ceramics and the bacteria holding plastic balls.


Yeh I no there good ESP the 99 quid one but as far as small tanks go internals suffice and are generally easier to mess around with


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

TommyGardner said:


> Greetings Fish Keepers
> 
> Happy new year to you all.
> I currently have a Fluval U3 filtrartion system in a 125l aquarium, i was wondering is this good enough or would it be worthwile buying a Fluval U4?
> ...


Hi,best thing you can do is leave the u3 where it is and leave it running without disturbing it and just add your new filter and run that aswell as the u3 for about 6 weeks.You may decide to leave both in as this will be even better than just the one.I always over filter and under stock and have lovely water.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Clear water doesn't necessarily mean good quality.

What's your stocking level? Any plants? Filter size and aquarium volume is only half the picture.


----------



## Loach Dragon (Jan 13, 2012)

I would say Before you spend any money on the U4 check out this forum or even join and post on there because most of the users are Aquatic specialist's 

Pond Life


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

2 Steps to crystal clear water:-

1) Buy some filter wool, add to yoru filter.
2) Buy some powdered bentonite clay, mix about a teaspoon full with some tank water in a cup (keep stirring, don't let it clump) and pour it around the surface of the water.

The bentonite binds with the tiny particles your filter can't keep hold of, forming bigger particles that it can. Your filter than removes these from the water column, etc voila sparkling clear water. This is exactly how things like Mosura mineral powder work when they "make shrimp colours brighter", because there are less particles suspended, more light reaches them, and so colours look brighter. 

Used this trick myself for many many many years, and there are lots of expensive commercial products that use variations on the same trick at considerably more expense.

Ade


----------



## TommyGardner (May 11, 2010)

*Aquamanta EFX200*

Hello
I got a efx 200 today from maidenhead aquatics and ut is all set up. Seems to do a great job at clearing the water the tank is crystal clear. I have also tested my water and it is fine. Thanks for your recommendations everyone!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Have you left the u3 running for at least a few weeks?


----------



## TommyGardner (May 11, 2010)

Yep, the fluval U3 is still running


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Excellent :2thumb:


----------

